# IRW Burl



## arkie

[attachment=5448]

Gold and chrome ultra-cigar, Indian Rosewood burl from the Rebuilds.


----------



## arkie

Joe Rebuild said:


> WOW...you did that :ufw: justice  very nice



That one has your name on it, or Zoe's, since she's the guardian of the :ufw: IRW stash. 

About to start #2. It won't have nearly as much color.


----------



## arkie

[/quote]

I would like a slim line in black for myself if you can find the heart/sap combo for a slimmy :thanx:
[/quote]

I think I can find that combination for you. Even the sapwood in this first piece has a lot of good "eye" figure in it and will end up as pens.


----------



## davidgiul

arkie said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...you did that :ufw: justice  very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one has your name on it, or Zoe's, since she's the guardian of the :ufw: IRW stash.
> 
> About to start #2. It won't have nearly as much color.
Click to expand...


If Zoe was truly the guardian of the IRW stash, it would never see the light of the day. It would stay in her own stash pile.:davidguil: 
By the way, beautiful pen.


----------



## arkie

[/quote]

If Zoe was truly the guardian of the IRW stash, it would never see the light of the day. It would stay in her own stash pile.:davidguil: 
By the way, beautiful pen.
[/quote]

I had to persuade Hazel and Moo first. Once they approved  she gave in to her lust for a couple pistachio pens.


----------



## arkie

[attachment=5457]

Another Indian Rosewood burl from the Rebuilds. This one is from the same board as the last one. It had some nice eye figure, but almost no heartwood, so I dressed it in basic black.


----------



## BarbS

Very Nice Pens!


----------



## Vern Tator

Right On or Write On.


----------



## BassBlaster

Very nice!!!

Can I give a little constructive critisism? Now, I'm no expert but I learn a little more with every pen I turn and Bereas cigars are mainly what I turn.

At the top of your lower barrel, you should round that over just a touch. I turn it flat just like you did and do the roundover while I'm sanding. It dosnt take much. The componant that contacts that portion of the barrel is a bead. If you just finish to the diameter of your bushings and press your pen together, they dont quite match. Thats part of the reason I started turning pens between centers and got away from bushings.

Very nice pens otherwise and that wood is incredible!!


----------



## arkie

BassBlaster said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> Can I give a little constructive critisism? Now, I'm no expert but I learn a little more with every pen I turn and Bereas cigars are mainly what I turn.
> 
> At the top of your lower barrel, you should round that over just a touch. I turn it flat just like you did and do the roundover while I'm sanding. It dosnt take much. The componant that contacts that portion of the barrel is a bead. If you just finish to the diameter of your bushings and press your pen together, they dont quite match. Thats part of the reason I started turning pens between centers and got away from bushings.
> 
> Very nice pens otherwise and that wood is incredible!!



Thank you! I have been "not quite satisfied" with that area and trying to figure out what to do with it. I think I can swap bushings a couple times and sand that until I convert to turning between centers. :hatsoff:


----------



## BassBlaster

I was the same way and I couldnt figure out why I couldnt get the parts to blend well right in that area and then someone said the same thing to me over at IAP.

As for turning between centers. I still use a mandrel and bushings and get it close. I also like the idea of having the upper and lower barrel mounted at the same time so I get a feel for the shape of the pen as I am turning. Once its close and I'm happy with the shape, I go between centers with a 60* dead center and a 60* live center. I measure each pen componant with calipers and then finish turn and sand down to that dimension to get a perfect match. It has doubled the amount of time it takes me to make a pen but the end result is heads and tails above what I was getting when I just sanded to the bushings. Ive only been turning between centers for a few weeks now so I'm still a rookie but that advice improved my pens so I thought I would share it with you. I still think your pens look great the way they are though!!

Ive yet to turn an Ultra. I really like the look of that kit but I hate that they dont offer it in the titanium versions. I'm really trying to get away from standard gold componants. I see its available in chrome so I may order some of those and give one a spin!!


----------



## arkie

BassBlaster said:


> I was the same way and I couldnt figure out why I couldnt get the parts to blend well right in that area and then someone said the same thing to me over at IAP.
> 
> As for turning between centers. I still use a mandrel and bushings and get it close. I also like the idea of having the upper and lower barrel mounted at the same time so I get a feel for the shape of the pen as I am turning. Once its close and I'm happy with the shape, I go between centers with a 60* dead center and a 60* live center. I measure each pen componant with calipers and then finish turn and sand down to that dimension to get a perfect match. It has doubled the amount of time it takes me to make a pen but the end result is heads and tails above what I was getting when I just sanded to the bushings. Ive only been turning between centers for a few weeks now so I'm still a rookie but that advice improved my pens so I thought I would share it with you. I still think your pens look great the way they are though!!
> 
> Ive yet to turn an Ultra. I really like the look of that kit but I hate that they dont offer it in the titanium versions. I'm really trying to get away from standard gold componants. I see its available in chrome so I may order some of those and give one a spin!!



This hybrid is a gold and chrome combination. A guy was getting out of the pen business over on IAP, and I bought all he had at a REAL good price.


----------



## arkie

Missus Rebuild said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold and chrome ultra-cigar, Indian Rosewood burl from the Rebuilds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!! You make this burl look Classy!!!
Click to expand...


You'll get the chance to see this one in person. I need to make a slim for the Mister.


----------



## BassBlaster

arkie said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was the same way and I couldnt figure out why I couldnt get the parts to blend well right in that area and then someone said the same thing to me over at IAP.
> 
> As for turning between centers. I still use a mandrel and bushings and get it close. I also like the idea of having the upper and lower barrel mounted at the same time so I get a feel for the shape of the pen as I am turning. Once its close and I'm happy with the shape, I go between centers with a 60* dead center and a 60* live center. I measure each pen componant with calipers and then finish turn and sand down to that dimension to get a perfect match. It has doubled the amount of time it takes me to make a pen but the end result is heads and tails above what I was getting when I just sanded to the bushings. Ive only been turning between centers for a few weeks now so I'm still a rookie but that advice improved my pens so I thought I would share it with you. I still think your pens look great the way they are though!!
> 
> Ive yet to turn an Ultra. I really like the look of that kit but I hate that they dont offer it in the titanium versions. I'm really trying to get away from standard gold componants. I see its available in chrome so I may order some of those and give one a spin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hybrid is a gold and chrome combination. A guy was getting out of the pen business over on IAP, and I bought all he had at a REAL good price.
Click to expand...


Cant beat that!!

I turn alot of Hybrids in black titanium / titanium gold but they dont offer that combo on the Ultra. I wish they did, its a very nice looking kit. Maybe they will in the future.


----------



## arkie

[attachment=5770]

Slims from :ufw: I could get used to working with this wood.


----------



## arkie

[attachment=6063] [attachment=6062]
Gold Navigator Rollerball from :ufw: I really like this wood now! 
[/quote]


----------



## BassBlaster

Dude, your a freaking pen making machine!!!!

This last one is my favorite of all that you have posted. Very Nice!!!

Is this from the same wood? I need to turn some of the IRW that the rebuilds sent me. I dont think any of mine has this burl figure though.:cray:


----------



## arkie

BassBlaster said:


> Dude, your a freaking pen making machine!!!!
> 
> This last one is my favorite of all that you have posted. Very Nice!!!
> 
> Is this from the same wood? I need to turn some of the IRW that the rebuilds sent me. I dont think any of mine has this burl figure though.:cray:



It's all from the same bunch of wood I got from them. This pen is from a kinda crossgrain bump on a very thin slab. It looked iffy from the outside, but this was hidden within.


----------



## justturnin

These pens look great. Nice work on all.


----------



## arkie

[attachment=6810]
A couple more cigars from that :ufw: The back side of these is sapwood. I like the two-tone look.


----------



## arkie

[attachment=6811]

Here ya go! 




Joe Rebuild said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more cigars from that :ufw: The back side of these is sapwood. I like the two-tone look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well com'on man lets see the back :hookup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bluestingray

Those are fabulous


----------



## JimH

Beautiful pens! Great Work!!


----------

